# Temperatur mit WAGO 750-459 messen



## bluna (23 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,  ein im dunkel stehender Anfänger muss erhellt werden .  

Folgende Ausgangssituation:

Ich habe mir für private Zwecke eine WAGO SPS (750-863) zugelegt. Mit  dieser SPS möchte ich u.a. verschiedene Temperaturen messen. 
Aus diesem  Grund, habe ich die Analoge Eingangsklemme 750-459  (http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_...)  besorgt. 
Um die erforderliche Messspannung 0V – 10V zu liefern, habe ich  folgende Schaltung gelötet:   

```
24V o---------------------.
                          |
                         .-.
                         | |  R1
                         | |  2,7K
                         '-'
                          |
                         .-.
                         | | R2
                         | | 2,7K
                         '-'
                          |
AI1 o---------------------o
                          |
                         .-.
                         | | R3
                         | | 1,8K
                         '-'
                          | 
0V o----------------------'
```

R1 & R2 = es waren nur max 2,7K verfügungbar. 
R3 = wird durch einen KTY 81-220 ersetzt.
24V & 0V werden vom Buskoppler über die jeweiligen Ausgänge abgegriffen.  

Nach der Kontrolle, dass die richtige Spannung an AI1 anliegen würde  (ca. 6V zwischen AI1und 0V) habe ich einen Eingang der Klemme mit AI1  verbunden.
Leider wird von der Klemme sofort ein Fehler signalisiert  (lt. Handbuch Unter- oder Überschreitung des zulässigen Messbereichs).  

Bitte nicht lachen aber was mache ich falsch?  

Danke & Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## dalbi (24 Februar 2013)

Hi,

verbinde mal die Masse der AI-Baugruppe mit der Speisung.
Die AI-Baugruppe hat eine Potentialtrennung.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## bluna (24 Februar 2013)

Hi,

sauber -> funktioniert wie gewünscht 

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Februar 2013)

> sauber -> funktioniert wie gewünscht



aber viel Auflösung bleibt da nicht übrig? Bin grade zu faul zum Rechnen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass da viel Auflösung rüberkommt.


----------

